

Ask HN: Examples of startups focused on AI? - machilin

Hello there, I&#x27;m interested in dabbling with some projects related to artificial intelligence. And I would love to know of any big startups focused on AI, or build products enhanced with AI. Could you guys name a few? I know of some such as Hunch, Siri.<p>One pattern I noticed among most of these companies is that typically do not become really BIG companies or generate billions in revenue. So what&#x27;s the prospect for someone looking to build a company focused on AI, or enhance current products with AI, e.g marrying real estate with AI, or search with AI? Or perhaps social networking with AI?
======
nekopa
A little off-topic, but why don't _you_ apply AI to a hot startup? I see your
question as similar to saying 'Any hot rails startups?' AI shouldn't be a
goal, but a means to an end. You are in a perfect outsiders position to look
at various startups and say 'Hmm, maybe AI could help them with ...'

Just an idea...

~~~
machilin
That's my exact thought. Instead of building "dumb" if-else web app, maybe we
could build the next-gen of web apps enhanced with AI that might prove to
disrupt incumbents. I just wanted to see some examples of some of them at work
to get a rough feel of the state of this prospect.

------
GHFigs
[http://anki.com/](http://anki.com/) \-- Some will remember them from the
incongruous toy car demo at beginning of the WWDC Keynote.

------
sdrinf
See a collection of mine on stackoverflow, specifically constrained to
products, where solving the intelligence problem have a direct impact on the
bottom line:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1050696/the-business-
of-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1050696/the-business-of-
artificial-intelligence)

------
josephpmay
Not exactly a startup, but Grok
([https://www.groksolutions.com/index.html](https://www.groksolutions.com/index.html)),
which was founded by Jeff Hawkins and used to be called Numenta, is a big AI
company.

------
evgenyp
[https://tempo.ai/](https://tempo.ai/) \-- A Siri/Google Now/Cue/Donna
competitor, based at Stanford Research Institute (SRI)

~~~
machilin
Thanks for the answer. Their AI tech is quite amazing and with their 10M
funding, they might be the next big thing since Siri.

------
dangrossman
Sift Science, which advertises jobs here every once in a while.

------
seiji
Every mention of AI should specify what you mean by "AI." Do you mean just
k-means clustering? Collaborative filtering? Automatic image recognition?
Automatic novel writing? Automated driving? Automated surgery? Automated
world-level economic planning?

Lots of levels to explore.

~~~
machilin
Yes, I agree. But I'm interested in areas like machine learning, weak AI areas
in which your computer can make smarter personal or business decisions for
you, which might actually be helpful the largest possible group of people.

------
Irishsteve
Google ?

~~~
mhassankhan
Yes was about to say that, Google is a big example of a company that uses,
researches, and develops AI tech. And they do use AI for search...

